# 1600x900 vs 1920x1080



## dragulah

Ok so I'm going to get a new laptop soon, and I was wondering what LCD would be better for gaming.

HD+ Widescreen 15.6 inch WLED LCD (1600x900) W/2.0 MP, XPS 1647 

vs.

Edge-to-Edge FHD Widescreen 15.6 inch WLED LCD (1920x1080) W/2.0 MP


----------



## jarlmaster47

the 1920 by 1080. the bigger the resolution the better the picture BUT its gonna be more taxing on ur system. so if u get the higher res screen then u need to make sure the parts are on par with it.


----------



## diduknowthat

IMO 15.6" screen is WAY too small for full 1080p. Heck, my 22" screen runs 1680x1050 and it looks great.


----------



## danthrax

diduknowthat said:


> IMO 15.6" screen is WAY too small for full 1080p. Heck, my 22" screen runs 1680x1050 and it looks great.



I've also got a 22" LCD that I run at 1680x1050.  I could not imagine running something smaller than that at a higher resolution... but that is also my personal opinion.  My only question is though, if you are getting this laptop for gaming then why are you getting one with such a small screen?


----------



## jarlmaster47

danthrax said:


> I've also got a 22" LCD that I run at 1680x1050.  I could not imagine running something smaller than that at a higher resolution... but that is also my personal opinion.  My only question is though, if you are getting this laptop for gaming then why are you getting one with such a small screen?



fair point. get a 17incher. hell get the asus g73hj. best gaming laptop on the market


----------



## danthrax

What is your budget if you don't mind me asking?  Maybe we can help you pick something out.


----------



## tossy

My vote goes to HD+ Widescreen 15.6 inch WLED LCD


----------



## linkin

Just for comparion my dad's 16.1" laptop runs 1600x1200 native and everything is slightly too small. 1280x1024 looks bad though 

I think anything larger than 24" would be suited for 1080p.


----------



## The_Other_One

In this case, I'd probably have to agree with the 1600x900 option.  I normally prefer full 1090, but at 15.6", things are going to be almost unreadable (at least by default)


----------



## linkin

You could increase the DPI to compensate but then it doesn't look right but it's readable... :\


----------

